
“I have cramps.” – our 3-word policy on menstrual leave - deobald
http://blog.nilenso.com/blog/2016/05/16/i-have-cramps/
======
yuvipanda
<3

My only question is if it is required that they mention 'I have cramps'
explicitly publicly. Not sure if their menstrual cycle is anyone's business.
There's also no reason for it to be taboo, but not sure where the balance of
'it is nbd, deal with it!' vs 'I do not really want to broadcast this
information to my teammates' is.

~~~
deobald
Good question, yuvi! We've answered this in the Q&A at the bottom of the
article. The short answer is "no". :)

